# Ram and Whether Interaction



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

So I brought home my new young Jacob ram Uriah on Monday. He's so cute! I put him with my flock of Jacobs on Tuesday. He mated Lily, my oldest ewe. But, there may be trouble with Lily and her father, Aidan. Aidan is an older whether that wasn't neutered until he was about 5. So Tim claims that later that day, Aidin was keeping Uriah away from the girls and wouldn't let him get near them. Not aggresively, but his herd sire instincts were kicking in. Tim thinks Uriah will be afraid now to mate with the girls, and wants to take Aidin out of the flock so Uriah can mate. This will make Lily very unhappy, I can tell you that right now, and Aidin too. They do not like to be apart. I think Aidin and Uriah were just working out the pecking order and Uriah will be able to mate.

Do any of you have experience with this and have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 10, 2012)

Where he was weathered late he probably is just acting on instincts being wethered so late he'll probably always act like a ram. Give them a couple days let them sort it out. If they dont why not remove lily with him since she was already bred. If that's a no go just remove him. He will get over it.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought about removing Lily but what if she actually isn't pregnant yet? I have Aidan separate right now, not happy, but I'll put him back tonight. After Lily goes out of heat I will put Lily back with Aidan.

Thanks brownsheep!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 10, 2012)

If the wether prevents your ram from breeding the girls, definitely separate them.  If you're sure the wether's favorite ewe is bred, then maybe you can keep the two of them separate from the rest of the flock. Definitely don't let anything prevent your ram from breeding though.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I just had to go look up Uriah's picture on the Unzicker website. So handsome! You're going to get some awesome little lambies. He is very distantly related to my big old ram Dennis so you know he's going to be good 

Have you sent out the registration on him? I have to take pictures and get a fleece sample for my boy this week to send off to JSBA. I love how thorough they are but it can be sort of a pain to get everything together.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks! He's a sweetie, too! Royal sent in the paperwork already and had it registered in my name, so I won't have to do a thing, 

I still have to register my other girls, though. I know at least one won't pass muster, lol. I have to start a Foundation Flock with them.

I'm keeping Aidan away from the other jacobs for now. He's with the little teeny tiny Finn sheep, and he looks SO BIG next to them, lol. Aidan is a bog boy. He won Jacob ram one year at the MD Sheep and Wool Festival. Too bad the lady I got him from castrated him. He's so handsome.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's Uriah now, look at those horns!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Thanks! He's a sweetie, too! Royal sent in the paperwork already and had it registered in my name, so I won't have to do a thing,
> 
> I still have to register my other girls, though. I know at least one won't pass muster, lol. I have to start a Foundation Flock with them.


That's awesome and he's a great looking guy. I've got to add some Unzicker stock eventually, they're very well regarded.

I just sent off 3 ewe registrations a month or so ago trying to get everyone taken care of before lambs make it more complicated. If they have questions (one of mine looked lilac because of sun bleaching and confused them) they just email and fix things right up. I have some ewes that are FF stock because their breeder never got around to registering their sire and it wasn't any different than regular registration. They are much less strict about ewe registration. Of all the stock registrations I'm a member of JSBA has to be the most well organized! They are really on the ball.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Oct 15, 2012)

> Here's Uriah now, look at those horns!


Oh my! What a looker!

Liz


----------

